# Any good Roms or latest?



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

What's a good Rom to install it like I get bored with sense and every time I get a new miui update something always force close on it I just want something custom and fresh...it like nothing new a good for the TB and makes me wanna go back to my Droid incredible since miui works great on it...but the case is what Rom are you guys running right now? And what's the latest?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I switched from Forever Cubed to Thundershed, and I'm not sad about, I like how I can install the launchers, lockscreens, and etc on it, and I have all the different themes... and its fast

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sbbeebe (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 thundershed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

What version are u on thunder? I had it but didn't know which one and what kernel u used on it ?

Thunderbolt to the HTC Bones


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thundershed 1.2 + IMO new kernel aosp 6.0 = amazing.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Thundershed 1.2 + IMO new kernel aosp 6.0 = amazing.
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


 sound like it bad ass

Thunderbolt to the HTC Bones


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Im running great on MIUI... But my second choice is T-Sheds CM7 or OMFGB and Gingeritis for sense

But i have a few issues with cm7 and AOSP roms that i have trouble reconciling like the lack of "elegant" themes that are a pita to edit myself and the status bar tends to annoy me? Anyway dunno why im ranting but for something new try TSheds cm7 its my best suggestion.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Protekk's CM7 builds have always been my favorite. For sense, I'm all over the place. Right now I have infected eternity 194 on there and like it.

Swyped from my Rezound


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Thunder shed cm7 has my vote

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Liquid Gingerbread 3.2

Sent from my rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

+ 1 for Thundershed. It runs great with the stock kernel as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm running Tshed 1.2 with IMO 6.0.0 aosp kernel, its running bad ass

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Jimmydenes leaner&meaner never gets enough love.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for y'all postings and suggestion!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Miui ics...

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using the Tapatalk Premium app


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do we really need a new one of these topics every other week? Each rom is different. Try them till you find one you like, is it that hard?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

